# plans for coping sled ?



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi all, can anyone provide me with plans for A basic coping sled? thanks Philip.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

There are a couple examples here on the site. You can make one pretty simply with thin piece of 1/4" ply, and length of hardwood to use as a fence. Make sure the fence is 90 degrees to the leading edge and screw (no glue) the fence in place. You may want to put a hold down clamp on it to hold the work piece in place. Then to use it, you will use the fence on the router table as your guide.

The fence on the coping sled is sacrificial, so that it will help prevent tear out of your work piece. That is why you don't want to glue it to the plywood so that it can easily be replaced.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

ggroofer said:


> Hi all, can anyone provide me with plans for A basic coping sled? thanks Philip.


A quick search on Google came up with this.

Shop-Made Coping Sled : Projects


----------



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas,..do coping sleds run on the mitre track or T track? Philip


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

The two that I built and use does neither. I use the router table fence as the guide. When running the part through, apply pressure towards the fence and this will give you a straight cut every time.

IMHO, keep the design of the coping sled a simple as possible. My first couple versions did in fact use the miter slot, and I found it caused more problem then it helped solve. It is MUCH easier squaring up the fence of the coping sled to the fence of the router table then squaring it up to the miter slot.

Also I do have one that I use for general cuts, and will occasionally need to change the fence on it, as it helps prevent tear out. I have a second coping sled that I use strictly us for rail and stile copes so that the fence on that never needs changing, and gives me something to use to set the height of the bit quickly.


----------

